# Proud daddy moment. Listening to DD20… aka “Ms Youngshirt” giving tough love



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

So I’m just sitting here chill’n browsing through some posts, and as I’m sitting here, my DD20 is home from college for the weekend and she is on the phone with one of her old friends since grade school,. she is sprawled on the couch talking on the phone telling this guy matter of factly to pull his head out of his azz and keep his dck in his pants and to not be a simp and to not chase, don’t be an orbiter, don’t be a dancing monkey and do not let chicks lead him around by his dck, but instead to work on himself and use his big head and decent, quality women will soon be coming to him. 

My heart is full 😊 💕 ❤


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

she is been a good friend


----------

